# http://www.signal-spam.fr/



## naas (11 Mai 2007)

une initiative tr&#232;s int&#233;ressante du gouvernement fran&#231;ais (mais oui  )
il s'agit d'une extension &#224; installer sur outlook (donc pc) ou thunderbird (donc peut &#234;tre mac) en attendant une extension mail, est ce que quelqu'un pourrais tester si l'extension pour thunderbird fonctionne ?
plus d'infos sur:
http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-651865,36-908865@51-884081,0.html
http://www.signal-spam.fr/


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2007)

grillaide par le curcubitac&#233;
l&#224;
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4262588&postcount=2365


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Mars 2008)

Bien. Je me suis inscrit sur Signal Spam. Suite à la réception constante de publicités et de démarchages commerciaux et autres newsletters auxquelles je me serait soit disant inscrit (Genre : bienvenue, merci pour votre inscription) dont je ne connaissais même pas l'existence... Et qui commençaient à largement me "fatiguer la patience" :mouais:

La plupart, pour ne pas dire 9 mails sur 10 de ce type, proviennent de comptes Gmail !
Ayant essayé d'intervenir directement auprès de cet hébergeur de comptes de messageries, sans réponses ni actes, j'ai décidé d'utiliser le service Signal Spam.

A ceux qui utilisent ce service, quels retours en faites vous ?


----------



## bluescorpio1952 (11 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je me suis aussi inscrit sur signal-spam, fatigué et énervé des publicités, des arnaques et des listings qui te dise inscrit alors que tu ne la pas demandé. Mais curieusement, après envoi chez "signal-spam",  je suis surpris de recevoir des spams de mêmes expéditeurs, bizarre non?!

Blue


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2009)

peu étonnant
ce site et c'est indiqué dans son nom est là pour signaler un spam
et c'est tout
 à court terme ca ne change rien sur l'envoi de spam
( par les techniques usuelles , recup d'adresse sur le web , ordis ou serveurs verolés , hasard)

A long terme ca permettrait" peut -etre" d'analyser les cheminements et remonter à la vraie source emettrice, et peut etre dde coincer quelques spammeurs, les pas très malins.

Je reste très sceptique sur l'efficacité de cet outil
  quand on observe  les stratégies des spammeurs ( très  très flexibles , bougeant sans cesse et avec quasi toujours un train d'avance sur les poursuvants) on peut douter


----------



## bluescorpio1952 (11 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse qui va dans ce que je pense de ce site. Existe t'il un site *très performant?* ?

Bon Mac!

Blue


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2009)

très performant pour quoi?

Si c'est pour ne pas avoir de spam ca n'existe pas
le spam est estimé constituer entre 90 et 95% des emails
c'est la plaie

donc la stratégie c'est avant tout une bonne stratégie individuelle

- ne pas donner sa " bonne adresse " email partout ( et jamais sur le web)

( avoir plusieurs adresses dont une special web- shopping etc)

utiliser un service email avec un bon filtre antispam qui bosse  AVANT que ca arrive sur l'ordi
(perso c'est gmail , qui en plus releve et filtre d'autres comptes annexes , dont certains TRES spammés)

 j'ai ZERO spam dans mail


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2011)

beau déterrage de post


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Janvier 2011)

naas a dit:


> beau déterrage de post


La rançon du succès.


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Janvier 2011)

Arrête de spammer, Naas, c'est pas bien


----------



## rumplestilskine (11 Janvier 2011)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bien. Je me suis inscrit sur Signal Spam. Suite à la réception constante de publicités et de démarchages commerciaux et autres newsletters auxquelles je me serait soit disant inscrit (Genre : bienvenue, merci pour votre inscription) dont je ne connaissais même pas l'existence... Et qui commençaient à largement me "fatiguer la patience" :mouais:
> 
> La plupart, pour ne pas dire 9 mails sur 10 de ce type, proviennent de comptes Gmail !
> Ayant essayé d'intervenir directement auprès de cet hébergeur de comptes de messageries, sans réponses ni actes, j'ai décidé d'utiliser le service Signal Spam.
> ...


Eh bien moi je vais aller à contre courant en disant haut et fort que Signal Spam m&#8217;a enfin sorti de la mouise !!!
J&#8217;ai une adresse email depuis bientôt 14 ans mais j&#8217;ai découvert les spams depuis 1996.
Au début je m&#8217;échinais à leur répondre poliment, puis à les inonder d&#8217;insultes, ignorant que j&#8217;étais !! En fait je ne savais pas à l&#8217;époque qu&#8217;il ne fallait surtout pas le faire.
Enfin bref, j&#8217;ai tout utilisé: filtres messagerie Spam Sieve, liste d&#8217;indésirables sur orange et j&#8217;en passe. J&#8217;ai même tenté de spammer les spammeurs en remontant les adresses IP mais en vain.
Je me suis inscrit au hasard sans trop y croire à ce site et je suis agréablement surpris de voir que les spams qui revenaient de manière récurrentes sur mon adresse wanadoo (Cialis, Levitra et autres Viagrazzz) ont complètement disparus !!!
J&#8217;ai suivi ce qu&#8217;ils demandent de faire (envoyer le contenu brut du spam) et je leur ai envoyé environ une vingtaine d&#8217;exemples.
Et ça a marché à mon grand étonnement. Je viens de leur envoyer un message de félicitations.
Je ne sais pas comment ils s&#8217;y sont pris.
Voilà c&#8217;est tout mais franchement c&#8217;est trop cooooolllll de ne plus être pourri par ces messages à la con (excusez le gros mot).


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2011)

En plus ils sont loi 1901


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2011)

amusant

je me suis inscrit avec une adresse "poubelle"

je ne reçois JAMAIS rien sur cette adresse ! 

et là, étrangement, j'ai déjà reçu 4 spams ! 

:mouais:


----------



## michio (12 Janvier 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> amusant
> 
> je me suis inscrit avec une adresse "poubelle"
> 
> ...


J'ai signalé les mails envoyé par mon employeur... 
Non sollicités...

Ben je les reçois toujours...


----------



## Arlequin (13 Janvier 2011)

michio a dit:


> J'ai signalé les mails envoyé par mon employeur...
> Non sollicités...
> 
> Ben je les reçois toujours...



idem avec le ministère des finances


----------

